

Four Principles for Open Data Sharing by Scientists  - wallflower
http://pantonprinciples.org/

======
nlindig
It seems a bit odd that they don't say much about attribution. That's probably
the main reason people are reluctant to share data -- at least for systems
neuroscience, where I am. People don't want others publishing results on their
data before they do, and when others do publish results they want to be cited
or possibly authors.

It's also a bit unclear what makes data that different from content.

